# substrate for shrimp tank,



## critch (9 Jan 2015)

I am really struggling on choosing a substrate for my 40ltr shrimp tank,
Need something which will not leach ammonia,
Can bank to a 10cm height,
I will Ei dose,
Need atleast 2 years before it turns to mush

Tank is currently running with a flat sand substrate,
I will move the shrimp to another temporary tank,


----------



## parotet (9 Jan 2015)

I guess you will be having plants in this tank, as you plan to dose EI... IMO you shoudnt be concerned about ammonia, plants will take up ammonia (actually the will love it) and will help you to solve this 'problem'.

Use plain gravel if you want it cheap or buy specialized and enriched substrates if you want to spend more and have a broader 'safety margin' when dosing

Jordi


----------



## critch (9 Jan 2015)

The ammonia worry, was more because of the shrimp in the tank,


----------



## naughtymoose (9 Jan 2015)

Once the tank has settled in and the filter has cycled too, won't ammonia stop being an issue? I need to know about this too, because I want shrimp in my planted tank.


----------



## parotet (9 Jan 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> Once the tank has settled in and the filter has cycled too, won't ammonia stop being an issue? I need to know about this too, because I want shrimp in my planted tank.


Just add loads of plants from the very beginning and they will happily uptake ammonia  and nitrites if you are worried for your critters. Cycling is not a state your tank reach one day but a continuous process. Plants ease your life in that sense compared to a non planted tank in which this products can only be transformed to others by bacteria or by removing them with water changes. When I have established my planted tanks (heavily planted and with WCs every 2 days) shrimps were added from week 2 without any problem.

Jordi


----------



## naughtymoose (9 Jan 2015)

Thanks Jordi, that's good to know!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Jan 2015)

really depends what shrimp you plant to keep?

if you want something to buffer the water for caridina shrimp then id always go with EbiGold, doesnt mush at all, no ammonia, small grains etc

Neocaridina, then anything you like really... only thing to consider is the ammonia spike with the like of amazonia on the assumption you have a mature filter and want to stock right away.

FYI substrate banking and shrimp tanks dont mix, over time they will always level it!  Better to create the illusion with plant choice and hardscape.


----------



## critch (10 Jan 2015)

I have crystal black shrimp,

Many thanks for the input Ian, I think I will go down the ebi route,

And many thanks Jordi, I I didn't already have the shrimp then the small ammonia spike wouldn't be a problem,


----------



## Jose (10 Jan 2015)

Actually there is a huge ammonia spike for the first weeks and this is the reason for doing so many water changes in the beginning because plants and filter are not enough.


----------



## critch (12 Jan 2015)

Mmmm cat litter route it may be then


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Jan 2015)

Jose said:


> Actually there is a huge ammonia spike for the first weeks and this is the reason for doing so many water changes in the beginning because plants and filter are not enough.


not with ebi gold though


----------



## Jose (12 Jan 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> not with ebi gold though


Only the ones that contain NPK in their composition. Some of them dont have macros and just have maybe some iron, Mg etc.


----------

